# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  [AddOn] AutoMilling

## StinkyTwitch

*Update: March 12th, 2015*
Now supports Scribes Quarters and milling specific herbs rather than all. See below.

*AutoMilling AddOn*
Someone in IRC had requested help with MrTheSoulz's automilling feature. I simply made it a stand alone addon.

Supports both Inscription and Scribe's Quarters Draenic Mortar. The default auto milling process will mill all the herbs that it can. See below for instructions on how to mill a specific Herb.

GitLab link
Download

*Requirements*
Obviously some sort of Lua Unlocker. Support for FireHack, Offspring and generic Unlockers.
The profession Inscription or the Garrison building Scribes Quarters and specifically you need to make a Draenic Mortar.

*Installation*
Unzip the zip file from the Download link. Rename that folder to "AutoMilling". Place that folder inside your AddOns directory, it should look like "\Interface\AddOns\AutoMilling". Inside the AutoMilling directory should be three files. "AutoMilling.lua", "AutoMilling.toc" and "README.md".

*Usage*
Type "/automill" or "/am" to turn it on and off.
Additionally you can now mill only a specific herb by typing one of the following:
"/automill frostweed" for Frostweed.
"/automill fireweed" for Fireweed.
"/automill flytrap" for Gorgrond Flytrap.
"/automill starflower" for Starflower.
"/automill arrowbloom" for Nagrand Arrowbloom.
"/automill orchid" for Talador Orchid.

*Credits*
- MrTheSoulz, CodeMyLife, Svs

----------


## mikedarling905

ohh funny story I posted on his post about help with it, and didn't ask again cause I felt stupid but still couldn't get it working. thank you

----------


## StinkyTwitch

No problem  :Smile: .

----------


## mikedarling905

ha, I loved how I clicked one button and did all my before work getting ready things and everything got milled.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Now supports using the item Draenic Mortar obtained from your Scribes Quarters for those of you without the Inscription profession. Additionally you can now automill a specific Herb instead of every herb in your bag.

For example:


```
/automill fireweed
or
/am frostweed
```

Both "/automill" and "/am" work now.

----------


## Tryptaamine

> Now supports using the item Draenic Mortar obtained from your Scribes Quarters for those of you without the Inscription profession. Additionally you can now automill a specific Herb instead of every herb in your bag.
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> ```
> /automill fireweed
> or
> /am frostweed
> ...


Works great thanks!

----------

